# check this out



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

has anyone else seen this done or done this, its in a 64 impala


----------



## Juiced Parisienne (Mar 6, 2005)

Hotness...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

pretty badass


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

got a how to on that one?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

LOOKS REAL CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

na, its not mine, i found it on a website, i thought it looked pretty good and works out pretty good if your tryin to keep the OG look on the inside of the 64


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

are those vents functional in a stock one?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 5 2006, 07:43 PM~5378171
> *are those vents functional in a stock one?
> *


if you get a workin one im pretty sure they are, i know they just like bolt there and there the only vents in the car (i think)


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what are we supposed to be looking at, the radio in that ac box thing


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 5 2006, 09:13 PM~5378601
> *what are we supposed to be looking at, the radio in that ac box thing
> *


i didnt think i would have to say what to look at, lol... i havent seen n e thing like it, and theres prolly alot that hasnt, i thinks its pretty clean lookin tho


----------



## OG-86 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 5 2006, 07:43 PM~5378171
> *are those vents functional in a stock one?
> *


DUMBASS MARK LOOK AT THE PIC BEFORE YOU AX' STUPID QUESTIONS


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

hey fuck head i didn't know if he just added the vent box in or if it was real at one time so go fuck yourself noob


----------



## oldskool (May 10, 2006)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 6 2006, 04:06 AM~5379908
> *hey fuck head i didn't know if he just added the vent box in or if it was real at one time so go fuck yourself noob
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 5 2006, 07:08 PM~5378025
> *has anyone else seen this done or done this, its in a 64 impala
> 
> 
> ...



post pix of the outside of it


----------



## RESURRECTION (May 13, 2006)

nice


----------



## D-DUB (Aug 8, 2004)

there was a 64 like this ( all green ) in a lowrider mag.. i think it was called "game over"... it was a pretty nice ride, although it had 20's on it.


----------



## candygirl6976 (May 26, 2006)

Looks nice


----------



## dsms10 (Mar 4, 2006)

if thats the car i think it is it has bags on it the tanks are hidden also in the back its from des moines iowa


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

tight atleast it will have a small chance of getting its stereo stolen


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i dont get it


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

i imagine theres alot in life you just dont get.......... like pussy, money and respect.... lol


----------

